# Enter generic greeting here



## CaseyK (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey all, just found this board so I figured as I've already posted four times (my God! So many!  ) I should probably put my little tid bit up here.

Name's Casey (as I'm sure you could have guessed), I'm 18 years of age and right now I live in Western CT, although I'm moving down to Greenwood, South Carolina in about late April/early May for school. I'm going to be studying massage therapy down there... and I'm going to school down there simply because it's around $10K cheaper to do it down there than it is up here. WOOHOO to being cheap!

Anyway, I suppose I'll go off about how I got into mantis... well, fairly simple; I've aways been fascinated with them. They're one of the most interesting insects I've come across to date, and it's mainly because of their personalities. They can be quirky and awkward, but sinister, cautious, precise hunters. In one word: AWESOME.

So a few weeks ago I bought myself a Ghost mantis, but ended up getting TWO ghosts and two egyptian mantis on account of delayed shipping due to weather. One of the Egyptians didn't survive the trip, though, so now I have three mantis.

It's like having to deal with a pair of human twins when you just wanted a dog.

Not to say they're not kickass (which they most definately are), it's just a little hectic being a newbie and having to take care of three mantis.

I'm trying, though.

OTHER THAN THAT... I'm really into drawing and art (SHAMELESS PLUG: www.caseykinney.deviantart.com), as well as motorcycles, cars, and music.

But I've rambled enough, I think, so I'll save you guys and just stop now  

-CaseyK


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome, Casey! I think many of us can relate to the cheapness you mentioned.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

Hallo Casey and welcome to the forum (Netto Isle cruisers FTW)


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome. SC has a very nice climate you will probably enjoy.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome!

I saw your DA account, lovely lovely art renderings and drawings. I'm a DA myself too, but not as good as you are.


----------



## andy hood (Mar 10, 2008)

hi there casey and welcome to mantidforum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2008)

Howdy Casey K, welcome from Snowy OHIO!


----------



## Orin (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! There's a lot of neat bugs in SC.


----------

